# Alcoholic Cordial



## jivesucka (26/3/10)

i'd like to try something with a couple of bottles of cordial, preservative free of course, dex and water. just wondering what yeast i should use? i know bakers yeast will do the trick but will take longer.


----------



## Steve (26/3/10)

jivesucka said:


> i'd like to try something with a couple of bottles of cordial, preservative free of course, dex and water. just wondering what yeast i should use? i know bakers yeast will do the trick but will take longer.



These are great.

http://www.oztops.com.au/

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sydneybrewer (26/3/10)

my wife thinks this is cool


----------



## Pete2501 (26/3/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> my wife thinks this is cool



She knows they make cruisers right?


----------



## bullya (26/3/10)

jivesucka said:


> i'd like to try something with a couple of bottles of cordial, preservative free of course, dex and water. just wondering what yeast i should use? i know bakers yeast will do the trick but will take longer.





I've done this one. 3 Bottles cottees boiled up with water in a 10lt pot, 500gms lactose, topped up to 23L and champagne yeast.
There is sodium met in the cordial but doesn't affect the yeast I'm guessing the boiling has something to do with that, you don't need dex because the cordial gives you your sugars and you need the 3 bottles cos the yeast nails the flavour and the color, ends up very dry aswell.


----------



## manticle (26/3/10)

Good luck. Sounds horrible


----------



## bum (26/3/10)

What's wrong with vodka?


----------



## Wolfy (26/3/10)

Vodka or white rum + cordial (stuff made from real raspberry is best) + lemonade = win!

Good luck with trying to ferment cordial, I'd be interested to know how it goes, I just cant imagine it turning out well.

If you want something simple and easy to ferment get some bottled juice, like apple + berry.


----------



## Airgead (26/3/10)

If you want to make liquid panty remover you would probably be better off with cordial+vodka or rum.

I've heard of people trying this sort of thing and it never ends well.

There are brewed beverages and there are mixed beverages. Trying to brew a mixed beverage is just asking for something horrible in your fermenter.

Making up a keg of the stuff and having it on tap though is very cool.

Cheers
dave


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/10)

bull said:


> I've done this one. 3 Bottles cottees boiled up with water in a 10lt pot, 500gms lactose, topped up to 23L and champagne yeast.
> There is sodium met in the cordial but doesn't affect the yeast I'm guessing the boiling has something to do with that, you don't need dex because the cordial gives you your sugars and you need the 3 bottles cos the yeast nails the flavour and the color, ends up very dry aswell.


you didnt say what it tasted like thyough. more importantly what did the ladies think of it?

I cant imagine that this would turn out well. but could be mistaken


----------



## jivesucka (2/4/10)

manticle said:


> Good luck. Sounds horrible



not too keen on the idea?


----------



## manticle (2/4/10)

jivesucka said:


> not too keen on the idea?




No, not really but it's your grog.

Not really a fan of the commercial stuff you're hoping to replicate either.


----------



## Nick JD (2/4/10)

Last week I left half a liter of cordial in my bag for a few days. I must have had residual yeasties in my (half hungover) mouth because it was alcoholic cordial - preservatives and all. 

Must have been nigh-on 7% Alc by the smell of it. 

If you want to make a tasty fruity booze thing then make a 7% cider and whack in a shot of rasberry or black currant cordial in the glass - the compounds in the cordial don't take kindly to being passed out the ass-end of a yeastie bug.


----------



## zoidbergmerc (27/4/10)

I made a raspberry wheat beer a while back that just tasted like (shock horror) raspberries. It's a perfect girls beer and my GF can't get enough of it.

It was 46L brew containing 2x Brewcraft Brevaian Wheat, 2x Brew enhancer2 and 32g of Sazz chucked in the fermenter with both the BC Kit yeasts. Fermented at 20 degrees

After fermentation finished I racked off 20L onto 2kg of frozen raspberries (I tried about half this before and the beer is just a strange orange colour and doesn't have enough raspberry flavour for the my liking) and left it for 4 days. Any longer and I think you might start drawing out the bitterness in the raspberries, 4 days seems to be pretty awesome and the beer is nice and sweet.

The wheat beer on it's own was fruity enough but with the raspberries in it it was a really strong raspberry hit with the smoothness of a wheat beer on the end. Honestly because of the raspberry taste and bright pink colour, you could probably tell someone it was just fizzy raspberry cordial and they'd buy it.


----------



## mmuhling (18/5/10)

I tried to make a alcoholic sars using 3 bottles of cottees sars cordial and yeast plus nutrient.... MAJOR FAIL!!!!! Im going to try making brew using a 2 kg LDME and then use the cordial as a flavoring/carbonation at the end.... may be it'll work, maybe not. Fingers Crossed


----------



## jivesucka (31/5/10)

Ippybrewer said:


> I tried to make a alcoholic sars using 3 bottles of cottees sars cordial and yeast plus nutrient.... MAJOR FAIL!!!!! Im going to try making brew using a 2 kg LDME and then use the cordial as a flavoring/carbonation at the end.... may be it'll work, maybe not. Fingers Crossed



so you're suggesting i don't even try it without the realistic prospect of a complete disaster?


----------



## Phoney (10/6/10)

1. Get a bottle of vodka. 
2. Drink a couple of inches down
3. Get about 8 - 10 redskins and drop them in
4. wait 2 months
5. ???
6. PROFIT


----------



## dabre4 (10/6/10)

Or if you have CO2 already, get some vodka, cordial, and use one of these: 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/4-Carbonating-Caps-...=item1e5c48f736

Ehhh, I just had a shudder down my spine.


----------



## Bribie G (10/6/10)

If you want to get totally rat arsed on about 2 bucks, make a basic strong alcoholic ginger beer with 

3kg sugar
100g powdered ginger from an Asian Supermarket (dont' even think about the woosie little supermarket packets, too expensive)
yeast nutrient
champagne yeast

the resulting brew is vile but mix it with Bundy ginger cordial or Buderim ginger cordial, crushed ice and drink from a cute glass with a slice of lemon, crushed mint leaves and a cocktail umbrella and it's a very acceptable alcopop. That's what got me back into brewing a couple of years ago, made a few of those brews then one day I bought a can of Coopers Stout and the rest is history. Hic.


----------



## mmuhling (18/6/10)

jivesucka said:


> so you're suggesting i don't even try it without the realistic prospect of a complete disaster?



Home brewings all about experimentation, but i never had any success brewing cordial,the flavour just seems wrong and gets lost during fermentation when done this way. On a brighter note i did have success doing a LDME brew then add cordial after, so that might be the best way if you want to try cordial
:icon_drunk:


----------



## jivesucka (30/8/10)

the idea is to start the fermentation with only the water, dexterose and yeast, THEN add the cordial to taste after the fermentation is complete. it will be flat but will get you hammered.


----------



## Silo Ted (30/8/10)

> the idea is to start the fermentation with only the water, dexterose and yeast, THEN add the cordial to taste after the fermentation is complete. it will be flat but will get you hammered.



If its about some nasty old stuff that you want to make to just get smashed, then ask your LHBS about a recipe that distillers use for their wash. Unimaginable amounts of dextrose and a yeast called 'turbo'. Do a bit of research though, Im not sure what sort of secondary alcohols you will be producing so it could be dangerous to your head and your health. If you care about such things. 

Be careful, and drink responsibly


----------



## JestersDarts (30/8/10)

jivesucka said:


> the idea is to start the fermentation with only the water, dexterose and yeast, THEN add the cordial to taste after the fermentation is complete. it will be flat but will get you hammered.



Oh well if it gets you hammered then freaking go for it dude!
I dont even know why I'm bothering with any other way!


----------



## Bribie G (30/8/10)

jivesucka said:


> the idea is to start the fermentation with only the water, dexterose and yeast, THEN add the cordial to taste after the fermentation is complete. it will be flat but will get you hammered.



You'll probably find that the yeast will fail early in the fermentation as it will run out of nutrients. However it should work ok with a good general yeast nutrient in the mix. European and American 'tramp' beers are made up to 10% ABV using syrups and sugars but the yeast needs extra stuff to feed on, not just sugars. Maybe try subbing a kilo of the dex with a can of a very light concentrate like Coopers Cerveza.


----------



## blekk (30/8/10)

My wife make cordial from scratch which is so much better than the store bought stuff. From memory its just water, sugar, and fruit boiled down to a thick syrup and then left sit in a covered pot for a couple of days before straining and bottling. Only need a little and is fantastic with soda water! If people are interested I'll post the recipe she uses.


----------



## Silo Ted (31/8/10)

> My wife make cordial from scratch which is so much better than the store bought stuff. From memory its just water, sugar, and fruit boiled down to a thick syrup and then left sit in a covered pot for a couple of days before straining and bottling. Only need a little and is fantastic with soda water! If people are interested I'll post the recipe she uses



My wife makes a scrumptious pancake dish that involves a reduction of oranges, sugar and brandy as the sauce which I have thought about bastardising for a cordial base without the brandy, and without the pancakes.  With summer coming up it would be great to have some refreshing natural cordials on hand, so post away on another thread if you have the time because I would be interested.


----------



## pk.sax (31/8/10)

Silo Ted said:


> My wife makes a scrumptious pancake dish that involves a reduction of oranges, sugar and brandy as the sauce which I have thought about bastardising for a cordial base without the brandy, and without the pancakes.  With summer coming up it would be great to have some refreshing natural cordials on hand, so post away on another thread if you have the time because I would be interested.


I was in france a couple years ago and they has a local wine made from oranges... that I didn't taste ):... decisions we regret for a lifetime! maybe...


----------



## Airgead (31/8/10)

blair said:


> My wife make cordial from scratch which is so much better than the store bought stuff. From memory its just water, sugar, and fruit boiled down to a thick syrup and then left sit in a covered pot for a couple of days before straining and bottling. Only need a little and is fantastic with soda water! If people are interested I'll post the recipe she uses.



Please do.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## barls (31/8/10)

Airgead said:


> Please do.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


second this please


----------



## blekk (3/9/10)

Ok Ive got the recipe from the missus and will post it up soon after I type it up :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (3/9/10)

Saw the recipe. Link here too.


----------



## blekk (4/9/10)

manticle said:


> Saw the recipe. Link here too.



Base Cordial recipe


----------



## mmuhling (4/9/10)

jivesucka said:


> the idea is to start the fermentation with only the water, dexterose and yeast, THEN add the cordial to taste after the fermentation is complete. it will be flat but will get you hammered.



When i did mine i forgot to mention i added 2 Table spoons of yeast nutrient and i kegged mine as soon as i added the cordial. Enough fermentable sugar in the cordial to give secondry fermentation in the keg and give a nice sparkly fizz to it. I used cottees cordial for mine. Done it with sars, blueberry and gubble bum cordials. All finished quite sparkly. Ended up working out about 8% abv, and little achoholy taste to it.


----------



## enuun (5/9/10)

Why not go the way of cider?
I used ez-caps for all my ciders and lambruscos
Mighty tasty, easy to make and cheap
All you need is off the shelf Juice. I use Berri and Ceres


----------

